# Honda HS928TAS Headlight Install



## jfmtnbiker (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay fellow Honda Snowthrower owners and snowblower experts, I am in need of some assistance. I am not very experienced with the electrical side of a snowblower. I purchased a Honda headlight kit for my snowblower and it was supposed to come with complete instructions for installation. The instructions include directions for installing the bracket and headlight mount, but they do not include directions for connecting the headlight to the electrical system of the blower.

Can someone please explain to me how to wire the light into the blower. I have searched multiple sites and I am unable to find any specific information about the wiring aspect. The snowblower does not have any existing wires or pigtails on the exterior for the headlamp wire to connect in to.

If anyone could help me out or provide me with a photo, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

The lead may need to be gently pulled out from behind your electric start unit. You will see the pre-wired pull in connection. Plug in, and off you go. It's that simple. I also have a HS928TAS, and the light is very helpful at dusk, or any lowlight scenario.

Enjoy, Cheers


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

JSteinhoff said:


> The lead may need to be gently pulled out from behind your electric start unit. You will see the pre-wired pull in connection. Plug in, and off you go. It's that simple. I also have a HS928TAS, and the light is very helpful at dusk, or any lowlight scenario.
> 
> Enjoy, Cheers


Yep, that's where I found mine. Plugged the light wire into it and wrapped the connection in electrical tape for extra measure. Then tucked the clump back under where I found it. I wonder if it's possible to replace the bulb with an led bulb?

Merry Christmas


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Snowcone said:


> Yep, that's where I found mine. Plugged the light wire into it and wrapped the connection in electrical tape for extra measure. Then tucked the clump back under where I found it. I wonder if it's possible to replace the bulb with an led bulb?
> 
> Merry Christmas


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------

